# DIARRHEA THEN CONSTIPATION W/GAS AND BLOATING



## buggga (Jun 16, 2010)

DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ANYONE ELSE?? DIARRHEA TAKE IMODIUM TO STOP IT THEN BLOATED AND GASSY BECAUSE I CANT GO AND THEN THE CYCLE STARTS AGAIN!! THE PAIN ON MY LEFT HAND SIDE IS BAD! ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!I CANT STOP THE IMODIUM BECAUSE OF THE DIARRHEA--IM SO FRUSTRATED--SCARED TO GO ANYWHERE--AND GOING TO WORK IS A NIGHTMARE--I AM SO TIERD OF THIS!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try taking less imodium and also try using an anti-gas product WITH the imodium (like GasX or Phayzyme or the store brands of either.. as long as it contains simethicone.) Imodium can cause gas & cramping for some.Imodium dosing can take a bit of trial and error. Try taking half a caplet or even 1/4 caplet. (Most pharmacies sell pill cutters)


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

you may also try a fiber, like metamucil, to absorb the excess fluid. It's not a laxative--I have 'bypass' diarrhea and it soaks up the fluid and moderates the stool. Kind of evens it out, not so loose and then not so hard. You have to find that balance.


----------

